# Electrical



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

We purchased a 1969 23' Airstream Safari Land Yacht. We've gutted it down to the frame, reinforced frame, and put new sub floor in. We're currently having a new axle installed. The next step will be electrical since we have all the interior walls off including insulation. We have a professional electrician that will do all the electrical work. We plan on going with 30 amp and we will have 12V battery and solar panels on roof. 

What are you opinions on converter & inverter and what are the best ones? It looks like there are several types that do different results. Also, what would you do differently if you were going for a completely rewire the electrical system in your trailer. Thanks for your help as I'm not an electrical guy.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I think I would go 50amp since you have it gutted. Also 2 batteries. 
As far as a converter maybe the folks at PPL Motorhomes can recommend a brand.


----------

